# Miss you Kasey



## Kasey'sLuckyMama (Mar 18, 2006)

I've been a member of GRF for about 7 years now. I haven't posted in years, but hey.. I guess that's ok when you have good reasons.  I'll reintroduce myself in another thread.


A month ago today was Christmas eve, and it was supposed to be my 2 month olds first Christmas ever, which makes that a "supposed to be best Christmas ever". However, on the evening of December 23rd, my beautiful first baby Kasey, my almost 10 year old golden, decided she didn't want to get up and walk to go outside, which was unusual, but not too unusal since the weather was bad and she hated that kind of weather. But then she wouldn't eat and didn't want to lay down.. I checked on her periodically through the night, but nothing seemed different and she had gotten up to drink and move a few times, so we continued to think maybe she had a belly ache. I woke up at about 7:45 in the morning hearing her breathing very heavily and quickly (which she always did when she was dreaming and would wake up suddenly). I got up thinking she was better, expecting to see her greet me in the doorway of my bedroom as she had done so often before. Instead, I saw her laying at the foot of my side of the couch, just like always. Turk, my staffie mix, decided he would like to go outside and go for his morning potty break, so I got out leashes and called Kasey and asked if she wanted to go potty. She didn't respond. I asked again. No response. Now I start to scream her name hysterically at the top of my lungs, telling her she's got to get up and move (thinking she had bloat) because now her stomach was all swollen. She looked at me screaming and crying with "her" baby (she truly thought my baby was hers, I swear). She tried to get up, her legs shook, she moaned and just collapsed. 
I call my husband crying hysterically saying its not a belly ache, something is really wrong with her, she cant get up.. and being Christmas eve, NO vets were open near us..and especially not ours (and not a vet i'd take her to). He promptly left work , and I called our vet on his cell phone to see his advice. He said it didn't sound good, and told me of the only vet that would be open that day. 
We got babygirl all loaded and the emergency vet was waiting for us when we got there. She did an exam and stuck a needle into kasey's belly and pulled out a vial full of blood. She said she was 90% sure Kasey had a cancerous tumor on her liver or spleen and it was now causing her to bleed out, and her stomach was full of blood and it was going into her lungs. she said they could do a radical emergency sugery, a blood transfusion, and hope she makes it. She said it was evident that kasey was a fighter, but there was a very very slim chance of her surviving. And she was probably not going to make it much longer.
My husband made the decision to let her go to the rainbow bridge, because her blood pressure had dropped so much they could barely get a pulse. He was amazed at her center of focus in the room the whole time..even in pain, she kept her eyes on me. and my baby. Everywhere we went for the last 6 years we were together, people were amazed at the bond Kasey and I had..I saved her life, and she saved mine. Now I wish I had been able to save hers again. She was that once in a lifetime special dog. I was truly blessed by whoever turned her into the shelter in 2005..
Its only been a month but I miss you every single minute of every single day my sweet girl.

Pawprints forever on my heart


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, and such a terrible time of the year to have such a loss.

I lost two german shepherds at about 10 years old to what sounds like the same thing.


----------



## Kasey'sLuckyMama (Mar 18, 2006)

thank you! a friend of mine got me a 18 week old golden girl, but wow..shes like a "marley" compared to Kase.. lol. Plus having a 3 month old, and a college student, and wife.. Im like where on earth do I find the time to try and teach her? I used to be able to spend all day working with my dogs. Now I barely have time to go to the bathroom in peace. 
Scarlet is way too hyper and strong willed, the only thing she does listen to is her name. LOL. That's it. 

Makes me miss Kasey more, instead of helping. I thought I was ready for a puppy because I felt a void where she should be, but I really wasn't.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost your Kasey and especially on Christmas Eve which should be a joyous occasion. It sounds like hemangiosarcoma of the spleen or liver and this is a cancer that sits quietly in the body and will give you no warning.  A puppy is a lot to take on with a family and being in school -- good luck.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss--Kasey sounds like a wonderful gal.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

No words to say how sorry I am. It is just that hardest thing ever. Hugs...


----------



## Georgegn (Dec 30, 2012)

*The Bridge*

Kasey sounds like one of the best..RIP Kasey,you'll have lots of friends on the bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kasey's Mom*



Kasey'sLuckyMama said:


> I've been a member of GRF for about 7 years now. I haven't posted in years, but hey.. I guess that's ok when you have good reasons.  I'll reintroduce myself in another thread.
> 
> 
> A month ago today was Christmas eve, and it was supposed to be my 2 month olds first Christmas ever, which makes that a "supposed to be best Christmas ever". However, on the evening of December 23rd, my beautiful first baby Kasey, my almost 10 year old golden, decided she didn't want to get up and walk to go outside, which was unusual, but not too unusal since the weather was bad and she hated that kind of weather. But then she wouldn't eat and didn't want to lay down.. I checked on her periodically through the night, but nothing seemed different and she had gotten up to drink and move a few times, so we continued to think maybe she had a belly ache. I woke up at about 7:45 in the morning hearing her breathing very heavily and quickly (which she always did when she was dreaming and would wake up suddenly). I got up thinking she was better, expecting to see her greet me in the doorway of my bedroom as she had done so often before. Instead, I saw her laying at the foot of my side of the couch, just like always. Turk, my staffie mix, decided he would like to go outside and go for his morning potty break, so I got out leashes and called Kasey and asked if she wanted to go potty. She didn't respond. I asked again. No response. Now I start to scream her name hysterically at the top of my lungs, telling her she's got to get up and move (thinking she had bloat) because now her stomach was all swollen. She looked at me screaming and crying with "her" baby (she truly thought my baby was hers, I swear). She tried to get up, her legs shook, she moaned and just collapsed.
> ...





Kasey'sLuckyMama said:


> thank you! a friend of mine got me a 18 week old golden girl, but wow..shes like a "marley" compared to Kase.. lol. Plus having a 3 month old, and a college student, and wife.. Im like where on earth do I find the time to try and teach her? I used to be able to spend all day working with my dogs. Now I barely have time to go to the bathroom in peace.
> Scarlet is way too hyper and strong willed, the only thing she does listen to is her name. LOL. That's it.
> 
> Makes me miss Kasey more, instead of helping. I thought I was ready for a puppy because I felt a void where she should be, but I really wasn't.


I am so very, very, sorry about Kasey! It sounds like she had hemangiosarcoma-it comes on so quickly-we lost two of our dogs 
to it in 2010. I will put Kasey on the 2012 Rainbow Bridge List. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2012-list-28.html#post2013554
I guess from what you said about Kasey and adopting her she must have been about three when you adopted her-great age! Pups are sure more of a HANDFUL!! You will grow to be attached to your new girl, too-they are all special and lovable in their own way!!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to read of your loss. Fly with the angels Casey x


----------



## sheebamattiemom (Dec 30, 2012)

Kasey'sMom, my heart truly goes out to you, and I am so very sorry for your pain. I too lost my baby girl Mattie of 10 1/2 years as she parted from me on Dec 7 with the same bad disease.. and she had not shown any major signs of sickness up until about 4 wks when she collapsed.. From your post, I can tell that you shared a very close bond with your Kasey as I had with my Mattie .. she was and will always be my baby girl, and I am her Momma.. She was my shadow and the ever-constant loving presence in my life. That's so wonderful you have another golden baby.. I know she will help you heal .. Mattie was my 2nd baby, she came to us when we lost our 1st baby golden Sheeba... and it was difficult at first having a puppy again, but what a great blessing she came to be.. best of luck with your new love, give her a hug from Sheeba and Mattie's Mom.. thoughts and prayers for you ..


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to read about Kasey. We lost our Oakley who was just 9 years old on November 23rd to hemangio. Your account of the events leading up to Kasey's death are so similar to what we experienced with Oakley. I and others here know that intense feeling of emptiness and loneliness. I still cry when I have my quiet moments thinking of Oakley and anytime I speak about him to others. They truly are our heart and soul and being without them is painful. Hopefully the support on this forum willl help you get through it . Rest quietly Kasey.
Carol


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Am so very sorry to read that you lost your beloved Casy so tragically. Any time is a terrible time to loose them, but so very terrible on Christmas Eve. It makes what should be a happy time, a terrible anniversary. My heart hurts for you!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry for your loss of Kasey - we lost Ginny under similar circumstances. I don't know what is harder - to know they are unwell but you have a little more time to adjust to the fact that you are going to lose them, or be suddenly hit with the news and minutes later they have gone to the bridge - the only answer is that it is going to be unbearable for us that are left behind.

As for your new pup - I think we sometimes tend to forget previous puppy behaviour especially when we have an older dog.

Run free and sleep softly Kasey


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Kasey. I really feel cancer is the number one enemy of this beautiful breed. When it happens so suddenly, you hardly have time to think, and it just causes such heartache and pain. With a new puppy, baby, school, etc..it will be easy to get overwhelmed. Babies and puppies grow so fast, it will get better, be patient and kind to yourself. So sorry you have to go through this, we're all here for you when you need to talk, and we would love to see pictures and stories of Kasey when you're ready. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Georgiadogs (Feb 15, 2009)

so sorry for your loss. we just lost ours to the same disease 4 days before Christmas so I can relate to what you are going through. we get our new girl in 8 days and we are getting excited about that. I hope it gets easier with the new puppy and she starts to bring you joy in her own little way. that is what got us through our last golden that we lost 4 years ago when the house was just too empty. together, though our stories and shared memories, we can all get each other through the tough days. Keep us posted on your journey and we'll listen and keep you in our prayers. 
Fred


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl Kasey. We lost our golden girl Daisy just over a year ago and she was taken ill on the exact same date as your Kasey  Lots of us here understand your pain. When you're ready we'd definitely love to hear more about her.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Kasey. I know the pain you feel and how much you miss your Kasey.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So very sorry for your lost. I had the same experience on Christmas Eve 2 years ago with my Belle. The same cancer. Doesn't seem fair at all.


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak. X-rays showed large abdominal mass and blood work indicated anemia from internal bleeding. Very difficult times ... I hope Kodi has befriended Kasey at Rainbow Bridge.
*******************************************************
​


----------

